
Windows on ARM needs more support from developers - kristianp
https://andregarzia.com/2020/01/windows-on-arm-needs-more-support-from-developers.html
======
dblohm7
Part of the problem IMHO is that Windows 10 ARM64 devices are shipping in S
Mode by default. In other words, Windows Store apps only unless users change
it.

